# accountant for Australian pension application



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi there, can anyone recommend a local English-speaking accountant between Sines and Lisbon (preferably Setubal area), who is experienced with assisting Australian age pension applications? Or simply an accountant who I can discuss tax option matters with?

Also, do any Aussie expats know if there is a minimum obligatory period to remain in Portugal per year, whilst receiving the age pension in Portugal from Australia?


----------

